#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Do you have been Sri Lankan's Coolest Place Nuwara Eliya?

## Medusa

Hey guys,
Nowadays people always speak about Hot season. :Frown:  But when you hear the name of one place you feel cool, :Smile: Am i right? I am sure every one must go to Nuwara Eliya. So now Let's share our experience in Nuwara Eliya? :yes:  Is it a family trip or school trip? or With your love ones? :love:  :love:  

Here's my experience,you can go through this blog.

i am waiting to know your experience.Make it Out!! :Thumbs:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey guys,
> Nowadays people always speak about Hot season. But when you hear the name of one place you feel cool,Am i right? I am sure every one must go to Nuwara Eliya. So now Let's share our experience in Nuwara Eliya? Is it a family trip or school trip? or With your love ones? 
> 
> Here's my experience,you can go through this blog.
> 
> i am waiting to know your experience.Make it Out!!


In my childhood i went their with my family and After A/Level i went there with my friends both were entirely different experience, I loved both of them though. 
Premisha you increased the beauty of NUWARA ELIYA with you writing  :Thumbs:

----------


## Medusa

> In my childhood i went their with my family and After A/Level i went there with my friends both were entirely different experience, I loved both of them though. 
> Premisha you increased the beauty of NUWARA ELIYA with you writing



Ohh thank you Bhavya for your nice compliment. Yes most of our school days we must visit Nuwara Eliya.

----------

